

Startup School 2010 Notes and main points - skatey
http://preona.net/2010/10/startup-school-2010-notes-and-speakers-main-points/

======
jdp23
Great writeup -- thanks much! Nice summaries of the talks by Andy, Paul,
Andrew, Tom, Greg, Reid, Ron, Adam, Dalton, Mark, and Brian ...

Hey wait a second I’m noticing a pattern here.

------
geuis
Quick edit note, its Robert Scoble, not Scobler. Great writeup altogether.

~~~
skatey
Thanks, fixed it, forgot that it was his nick ;)

